# outdoor  plants



## Ruffy (Jun 25, 2011)

these have grown 6"-12". been out for 17 days. weve had the coldest june in awhile. days are 20 degs nights are 10degs& rain every day almost some cloudy day minor rain, last couple of days have gone down to 7-8 degs @ night. the peaks above me got a dusting of snow, lol. but there are very lush green, no yellow leaves @ all. no bugs, no deer. tomorrow sunny 25 deg days coming for a week or so maybe. lol i hope


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

if they can make it through those temps you'll have some hardy plants.  plus they'll be happy as hell to have a view like that to grow from... heh...


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 25, 2011)

So why is it raining if its in the mid 20's? i understand freezing rain, but if thats the case, your plants would have an ice coating over them.....just not buying this.:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 25, 2011)

He's talking C not F BB20


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh... well that clears that up. Apologies ruffy.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 26, 2011)

here bb20 :joint: , just not buyin this???? lmfao


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2011)

............


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow Hick, those sure are some frosty nugs.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 26, 2011)

when do deer ussally eat the plants? early fresh growth? or late sept smelly buds? also does anyone see foam on there plants with a small blackish red bug in the foam? i killed it whatever it was


----------



## kaotik (Jun 26, 2011)

the deer shouldn't like the full stinky buds.. but they will happily munch away right at the start of bloom i found. 

the foam, was most likely a spittle bug. yes kill them.

and yeah what a great spring/summer so far eh


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks kaotik, they say they dont do harm till next yr after winter, ohh well. dead! and ill keep an eye for deer. yup slow cold winter...


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> when do deer ussally eat the plants? early fresh growth? or late sept smelly buds? also does anyone see foam on there plants with a small blackish red bug in the foam? i killed it whatever it was



"IME"... they much prefer the fresh, tender growth of seedling and juvenile plants. Once they've matured to 'adults', I think they become too fibrous, maybe..   Over the years, I've had little problem with flowering plants being eaten by critters.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 10, 2011)

july 11, looking good, put 4 extra baby clones out 2 weeks ago, 2 eatn, 2 grew a foot.
for the other 9, all are great could be a bit bigger but weve had sooo much rain this yr and cold, they are slow, but good. rain for another week they say lol.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 24, 2011)

july 24. well 1of the newst clones i put out got animal topped, still growing.
 1 of my bigger p kush bushes either got dug up a bit, or something big layed on it. it was right on its side but still growing.
 some small bugs eating some of the top leaves, anyone seen this b4? everything else is good and getting more compact. not budding yet. but it hasnt stopped raing & only 20-25 degs  cel. out here. 25 and sun for @ least a week. pray for no rain for 2 months ( bud rot) ill be a happy waterer.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 25, 2011)

I have that exact same bug problem too....your girls look good


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just curious, but what strains are you growing? A few appear to be late bloomers.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 26, 2011)

i have 2 big purple kush bushes, 2 white widow max 2 super silver haze 1 shiva.& 2 big bud, not all are in the pics. im also in canada. shouldnt start to flower for another week


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking very nice Ruffy.

Been an odd weather year all over I think.  Or maybe this will be a trend, odd weather becomes normal?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 26, 2011)

Great looking ladies Ruffy!


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent pics/Plants Ruffy.

Its so funny how the wheather goes, your obviously out west and its a cool summer, here in Ontario its one of the hottest summers ever.

Everything looks good, you will need the good weather in the fall for harvest.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 6, 2011)

aug 4 some mold on the stock i think. its dry but dieing. any ideas?
very green and doing ok. i also found a bug munching away. dead now


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 7, 2011)

Big Foot.  I got to spread some around before giving it to ruffy again.  So here I am, spreading some around.  Bovine manure.  Or did it mean something else?  :farm: :huh:  Great looking plants and pics. :aok:


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 12, 2011)

slowly budding. they look tired so i feed them well & i hope they do good.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 13, 2011)

Wish you hadn't shown me that.  I'll have nightmares for a week.  Nice plants though.  PEACE!!


----------



## ogmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Right now im using wiring from keeping the deers and other animals from eating my plants. Does anyone have any other suggestions in what else I could use as well?


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 14, 2011)

pee, hair, ( not your own!) theres other stuff i take a chance, im in really dence forest. a deer laid on my bush and broke a branch. plant is fine


----------



## luluxiu (Aug 18, 2011)

They will be happy to munch at the beginning of bloom, I found. Bubble, is most likely spit errors. To kill them. And yeah a great spring / summer so far....


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 19, 2011)

You could probably find something in like the hunting section of Wallyworld, or maybe a Lowes or HD.  Or better yet, a gardening store would have something like that.  I always used Irish Spring soap.  Take a bar and shave pieces off all around your plants.


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2011)

ruffy.. if those are your tracks, you need to trim your toenails!...


----------



## blondeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice pics Ruff.  I don't know how you got those to grown on the side of that cliff.  Bugs are a big issue with everyone this year in central U.S. The relentless flooding caused the salts & minerals to wash away in the top soil.  The flood also caused the bugs to over produce and when the drought came along they didn't have anything to eat but our organic gardens.  My french poodle loves the crickets I pick out of my garden.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful girls there Ruffy.  There is something called Liquid Fence at Ace Hardware.  I think the bottle said keeps out deer, rabbits and other critters.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 22, 2011)

thaks guys, b.boy im really not on any steep hill. those are just pics of the area of were i go to grow.
thanks t.c i dont really need it this yr, maybe next we will c. & i dont have a ace here in canada. thanks thoe


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks irish!! im not worried, if they survive the rains, i have 6 weeks left.
freebird11, go easy on the herb lol. i dont know what your talkin about lmfao


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 23, 2011)

ohhhh hes a spam bot. hick kick his *** off my post pls


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 9, 2011)

so last time out my frikin motor broke on the boat!!! ts been a month with no love! boo. just got back, not dead but stressed and hungry. so a double feed of food & water. some are doing ok, a little slow on buds but shatty weather. some dont even have buds forming yet. oh well out door


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2011)

Keep your hopes up for results bro! Sucks about not being able to get to them. Sure looks like a beautiful place you live near. BC by chance? Was there months back and was gorgeous.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 9, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Keep your hopes up for results bro! Sucks about not being able to get to them. Sure looks like a beautiful place you live near. BC by chance? Was there months back and was gorgeous.


 
Alberta i believe, i recognize the river, LOL.


its gonna get real cold out there at night real soon, cross yur fingers, but they survived by themselves for awhile nicely   :ciao:


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 9, 2011)

lol @ dman, nope b.c southern interior. its allready 6-10 degs cel @ night, 30 degs in the day. my first out door in 16 yrs. never in b.c. we will see what happens.
i made a good soil mix with food and water retention, 1- 1.5 more months. i go camping on thanksgiving every yr so thats when im taking down the super silver haze, if not just before then


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 30, 2011)

well about 2 weeks behind. its so rainy & cold i pulled them early. they had no bud rot, but alot of mold on the stock moving up the plant. heres some pics and ill see what i get when dry. a ok yr i guess.

i just trimed it all. smells killer. the white widow max is very fruity smelling.


----------

